# Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry - FREE Fantasy Satire



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_(updated cover image)_

*Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry - A Wizard's Guide to Survival in a World Where People Want to Kill You and Take Your Stuff*

So you want to be a wizard?

You know being a wizard is not all quests filled with high adventure, finding priceless treasure, warm adulation and reward, and uncovering newfound knowledge?

You really want to be ensorcelled by fell magics, accosted by boisterous knights, enchanted by hostile magicians, waylaid by villainous rogues, attacked by creatures from the nether realms, cursed by dread warlocks, and worse? And those on some of your better days?

Seriously?

Are you crazy?

If you are (crazy, not serious... serious is optional), then Mulogo is the wizard for you and _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ is the guide you'll live by!

_Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ provides a concise summary in plain (well, mostly plain) language for wizards who wish to have a manual for survival in a harsh world where people (and much nastier) want to kill you and take your stuff (usually in that order).

With varied subject topics ranging from _Allies and Whether to Buy Them_, _On Reducing Risk (and Capitalizing on the Failure of Others)_, _Protecting Yourself From Yourself_, _How to Minimize the Curiosity of Others_, and _When Griffins Attack_, _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ will allow you to thrive... but first you have to survive.

Hopefully you'll enjoy a few laughs along the way. (1)

Scribe's Notes:
1.	_Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ is a largely farcical text making light of wizardly conventions within the larger fantasy, gaming, and roleplaying traditions, assorted related communities and offshoots, memes, and various cultural derivatives. (2)
2.	If you do not like satire, or laughing, this book is not for you. (3)
3.	Perhaps a more exciting tome like _Navel Lint, Its Permutations and Harvesting_ would be more to your liking. (4)
4.	Mulogo does not condone laughing.

*Praise for Mulogo's Treatise:*

"laugh-out-loud tongue-in-cheek droll." Mallory Anne-Marie Haws, Great Minds Think Aloud Literary Community

"Monty Python meets Voldemort.... Short fun satire, by equal shares odd and humorous, Mulogo's guide is an enjoyable quick read." Sheila Deeth, author of _Divide by Zero_

"Sage wisdom both for wizards and whatever the rest call themselves." Oleg Medvedkov, author of _How to Prevent Unicorns from Stealing Your Car and Other Funny Stories_

"'So you want to be a wizard?'(Nods). Who wouldn't? Wizards are cool! But would you really want to be a wizard after Mulogo presents a list of his dangerous experiences? (With second-thoughts: Still nods...)" F.J. Bayog, Fantascize.com

"_Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ is for anyone who has a love for wizards or wants a quick laugh regarding their favorite tropes in the genre." Tyson Mauermann, Speculative Book Review

*About the Author:*

Joe is a minor Initiate into the Lesser Mysteries capable of summoning forth minor vaporous eructations, weak charms (presumably feeble attempts at wit), and underappreciated conjurations generally in the form of acrylic on canvas (although he aspires to watercolor).

Including influences such as Shunryu Suzuki, Tolkien, Krishnamurti, Iain M. Banks, Laozi, Stephen R. Donaldson, Philip Kapleau, Raymond E. Feist, Edward O. Wilson, Dan Simmons, and David Bohm, Joe creates existential fantasy filled with rich worlds, concepts, stories, and ideas.

Joe holds an advanced degree in environmental management from Duke University where he also studied religion with a focus on meditative, experiential, and transformative traditions.

When not at play with his family, he enjoys reading, writing, and relaxation. When he can, Joe also practices various martial traditions in which he has attained the victim level of proficiency.

In addition to _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_, Joe is also the author of _Everygnome's Guide to Paratechnology_, _Nemesis_, _Confessions of an Angry Dwarf_, and the _Chronicles of the Fists_ trilogy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joseph,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark function*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks interesting, one can't get enough fantasy. Although I think the cover could do with a little more work. 

But thanks anyway for the book
Shane


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I completely understand your sentiments on the cover (and the associated selling concerns).  Some like it, others not as much.  I may consider revising the cover soon.

I also think the concept and execution are unique (but I am, admittedly, biased).

Afterall, how many wizard's guides to wizardry are out there?  Much less satirical fantasy novellas giving (im)practical career advice for professions that don't exist (although we may like for them to... in theory).

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Mulogo's Treatise_ will be free on Amazon for any interested on July 16th. If you do pick it up, reviews are much appreciated (good, bad, or indifferent).

Many thanks and enjoy!

(Shane, the cover has been updated... I hope you like the new look!)


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Mulogo's Treatise_ is free today (July 30th)!

Happy reading and enjoy!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Mulogo's Treatise_ is free today (August 13th)!

4.7/5.0 on Amazon with 22 reviews (and looking for more!).

Enjoy!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Mulogo's Treatise_ is free once again today (August 27th).

Enjoy!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

For your reading pleasure, _Mulogo's Treatise_ is free once again today (Tuesday September 3rd) on Amazon!

This may be _Mulogo's_ last free day as I plan to broaden distribution outside of Amazon.

Many thanks and enjoy!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Mulogo's Treatise_ is now permafree on Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Mulogos-Treatise-on-Wizardry/book-vvK3hQ3ItE-fRbNbIPij8g/page1.html?s=WEtc06hHjUysLwIxzzSwuA&r=1

Enjoy your foray into the wizarding world!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Mulogo's Treatise_ is now permafree on iTunes:






Happy wizarding!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

2nd edition now available!  Professionally edited by David Gatewood, Archmage


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Permafree on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/Mulogos-Treatise-Wizardry-Exceptional-Adventurers-ebook/dp/B00ATROASW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1399508478&sr=1-1&keywords=joseph+j+bailey

And presently #1 in satire!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I am happy to say that _Mulogo's Treatise_ hit #1 in satire on Amazon and stayed there for a week!

Enjoy.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Mulogo's Treatise_ is currently rated 4.6 stars on Amazon with 31 reviews.

Happy reading!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Get your free copy!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Join the wizarding world today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Learn how to survive in a world where people want to kill you and take your stuff!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Wizards and non-wizards unite!

Download _Mulogo's Treatise_!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Who wouldn't want to be a wizard?


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Aspiring wizards, here's the guide that you never knew you wanted!

Still free!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Come get a little magic in your life!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

From one wizard to another, come get your guide.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Wizards and non-wizards alike will benefit from the wealth of knowledge condensed within this fine tome.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Take your first steps into the broader wizarding multiverse with _Mulogo's Treatise_.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you like wizards, if you like books, you are guaranteed to have a chance to like _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_.

Get your free copy today.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

It's never too late to begin your wizardly studies!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Mulogo's Treatise_ is up to 36 reviews with a 4.4 average on Amazon.

Thanks to everyone who has taken the time to check out my little guide to wizardry!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Mulogo's Treatise_ is still free and fun!

Get your copy today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

"Monty Python meets Voldemort.... Short fun satire, by equal shares odd and humorous, Mulogo's guide is an enjoyable quick read." Sheila Deeth, author of Divide by Zero


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

"laugh-out-loud tongue-in-cheek droll." Mallory Anne-Marie Haws, Great Minds Think Aloud Literary Community


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

"Sage wisdom both for wizards and whatever the rest call themselves." Oleg Medvedkov, author of _How to Prevent Unicorns from Stealing Your Car and Other Funny Stories_


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

"'So you want to be a wizard?'(Nods). Who wouldn't? Wizards are cool! But would you really want to be a wizard after Mulogo presents a list of his dangerous experiences? (With second-thoughts: Still nods...)" F.J. Bayog, Fantascize.com


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Read _Mulogo's Treatise_ and start learning how (not) to become a wizard today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

"_Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ is for anyone who has a love for wizards or wants a quick laugh regarding their favorite tropes in the genre." Tyson Mauermann, Speculative Book Review


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

"Wizarding advice
Delivered with pretention
And some added snark"  Aaron Pound, Dreaming About Other Worlds 
(Haiku Review... I love haiku!)


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

"I want to be a wizard now" Cap & Compass


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Get your magic on!

Read _Mulogo's Treatis_e for free today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Magic is in the air!

Read _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Get your week started off with a bit of wizardly wisdom.

Read _Mulogo's Treatise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Celebrate the 4th with some real fireworks!

Read _Mulogo's Treatise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Learn the ins and outs of wizardry...for free!

Read _Mulogo's Treatise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Learn a little more about (im)practical magic.

Read _Mulogo's Treatise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you love wizards, you'll love _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Get your daily dose of magic.

Read _Mulogo's Guide_ today!


----------



## PatrickNole (Aug 5, 2016)

I like your style!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, Patrick!

Now if I could get everyone at work to join in aloha shirt Fridays...


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Make magic a part of your life.

Read _Mulogo's Treatise_ today.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Come one, come all, get your free guide to wizardry!

Read _Mulogo's_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you're looking for a good guide to wizardry, especially in a world where people want to kill you and take your stuff, then _Mulogo's Treatise_ is for you!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

There aren't many guides to wizardry, much less free ones, get your copy of _Mulogo's Treatise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Get your daily dose of magic for free.

Read _Mulogo's Treatise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Learn the ways of wizardry.

Download your free copy of _Mulogo's Treatise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Let Mulogo teach you the ways of wizardry.

Get your free copy of _Mulogo's Treatise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Wizards live longer.

Learn how wizards survive in _Mulogo's Treatise_.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you're in the market for a new career, consider wizardry.

_Mulogo's Treatise_ will tell you how.


----------

